# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalor i gjuhës së sotme shqipe, 1980

## BHGod

Disa muaj më parë kërkoja zgjidhje për një problem që po bëhej shkaku kryesor për të më mbajtur lidhur me sistemin operativ Windows (tani Ubuntu). Dija faqet e ndryshme në internet që ofronin bazën e fjalorit të vjetër të shqipes, por kjo nuk e kënaqte mënyrën se si unë punoj. Ndaj, para një muaji nisa të bashkoj 41.000 fjalët duke i përshtatur për fjalorë që mund të përdoren në kompjuter ose në telefona portativë.

Formatimi fillestar i fjalorit është bërë sipas modelit DSL i ABBYY-t. Puna me dorë ka luajtur një pjesë të stërmadhe për sjelljen në këtë trajtë, por edhe me gjithë kujdesin tim e pranoj se diçka brenda tij mund të mungojë ose të jetë e mbishtuar a e përsëritur. Sidoqoftë, për cilësinë e informacionit (ose paraqitjen), ky version nuk mund të krahasohet me asnjë fjalor të shqipes që ekziston tani për tani në internet! Baza e mëparshme e këtij fjalori (që e përdor shumica e faqeve shqiptare) vuante nga gabime të përsëritura që tregojnë se hedhja e tij e parë nuk është bërë aq me dorë, sesa me skanim. I kam korrigjuar ato që kam hasur. 

Për përdorimin: ka të paktën dy programe që e lexojnë formatin e fjalorit dhe lejojnë kërkimin e fjalëve të veçanta:

1. GoldenDict (falas, i rekomanduar, për Linux dhe Windows),
2. ABBYY Lingvo (me pagesë, për Windows, dhe për telefona portativë)

Nxirrini dy skedat nga arkivi i shkarkuar te një dosje dhe drejtojeni programin (p.sh. GoldenDict) në shtegun e saj (te Edit->Dictionaries).

Jo çdokush sheh të njëjtat fjalë, prandaj sugjerimet, gabimet, mangësitë që vini re ju lutem t'i postoni në forum ose më çoni një mesazh privat.

Gjuhë të mbarë,

 :buzeqeshje: 

shkarkoj

----------


## BHGod

Në versionin e ri 1.0 (që mund ta bëni tuajin në fundin e postimit më sipër, te "shkarkoj") i kam kushtuar rëndësi paraqitjes së njësive frazeologjike: tani ato nuk janë më me shkronja të drejta e të thjeshta, por më të theksuara, të qarta. Kam ndrequr edhe gabime të tjera të përsëritura, dhe mund të prisni akoma në një version tjetër pasi të tregoni edhe përshtypjet tuaja.

----------


## BHGod

Versioni që po postoj sot është 1.1 ("shkarkoj" më poshtë). Ndryshimet e fundit: më shumë ngjyra (për veçoritë stilistike, sferat e përdorimit...), më pak gabime, më shumë shpjegime (disa fjalë të reja, dhe kur e çon miun sipër një pjese të shkurtuar të ligjëratës, p.sh. _f_, _sh_, shikon shpjegimin e plotë). Provat i kam bërë me GoldenDict (shih postimin e parë).

Tani janë përfshirë të gjitha veçoritë që kam dashur për vete, ndaj ky i sotmi mund të konsiderohet si puna përfundimtare që mund të përdoret lirisht. Nëse gjeni gjëra që mungojnë ose keni sugjerime, pastaj do bëj azhurnimet e duhura.

 :buzeqeshje: 

shkarkoj

----------


## Antic

Ne rradhe te pare te falenderoj per inisiativen qe ke marre. Por do te doja te dija se me cfare programi mund ta hap per MAC OS (Snow leopard). Falemdinderit

----------


## BHGod

Në çdo faqe që lexoj duke sikur është e mundur (edhe e vështirë) që ta instalosh GoldenDict edhe në Mac OS X. Për shembull, te forumi i programit (përdor Google translate sepse faqja është në rusisht) mund të shohësh fotot si është dukur versioni i vjetër. Te adresa më sipër, nëse shkon te faqja 6 (postimi i parafundit), dikush jep informacione dhe paketimin e instaluesit më të ri për sistemin tënd.
Ose mund të përdorësh një version zyrtar por pa shumë risi këtu (0.8). Lista e ndryshimeve që atëherë, këtu.

Përndryshe, mbase duhet të gjej një format më universal për fjalorin, që hapet lirisht në një program falas për çdo sistem operativ. Po dite ndonjë, më thuaj!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BHGod

Versioni që postoj sot është 1.2 ("shkarkoj" më poshtë), dhe ka një saktësi më të madhe se i sipërshënuari për t'u quajtur si final. Ndryshimet e fundit: më pak gabime e përsëritje, më shumë shpjegime, më formal.

Formati i fjalorit është i thjeshtë për t'u edituar, po të doni të shtoni vetë fjalë të reja ose të korrigjoni gabime që mbase më kanë shpëtuar (më mirë të m'i tregonit edhe mua). Thjesht "ekstraktoni" skedën që mbaron me .DSL.DZ me një program si 7-Zip ose WinRAR ose ndonjë tjetër, dhe hapeni në një program që redakton tekstin. Mund ta importoni edhe në Excel (Microsoft) ose Calc (LibreOffice) për ta përpunuar dhe për ta përdorur diku tjetër.

Po ju kujtoj se GoldenDict është i aftë të hapë fjalorë të disa formateve të ndryshme. Prandaj, bashkë me Fjalorin e gjuhës së sotme shqipe mund të përdorni lehtë edhe disa fjalorë 'premium', këtu (nga arkivi .EXE duhet të "ekstraktoni" skedat që mbarojnë me .BGL dhe t'i vendosni në dosjen ku mbani fjalorët e tjerë). Megjithëse do ishte më e ligjshme t'i blinit ata.

shkarkoj

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BHGod

Edhe ca ndryshime të tjera te versioni 1.3. Dublikatat janë hequr tërësisht (numri total i artikujve është *40,914*), kurse disa gabime të imta nuk janë më pjesë e fjalorit.

Për sa i përket hapave që kam treguar më sipër lidhur me fjalorët premium .BGL, me sa duket nuk vlejnë më: duhet patjetër të instaloni programin Babylon dhe më pas të blini fjalorët që doni të përdorni.

shkarkoj

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _MALSORI_

fjalorin e gjuhes se sotme shqipe te botuar nga akademia e shkencave te shqiperise ne vitin 1980 e kam ne biblioteken time dhe e shfletoj nganjehere..me thene te drejten nuk me pelqen fare..ka shume pak fjale..kurrsesi nuk mendoj se gjuha shqipe ka vetem 40.000 fjale..bej fjale per gjuhen letrare pasi gjuha dialektore ka ndoshta 3 fishin e saj..nuk e di nese do e marre ndonjehere inisiativen akademia e shkencave te nxjerre nje fjalore te plote te gjuhes shqipe..

gjithsesi shume mire ke bere qe  je lodhur duke juaq sjellur forumnisteve kete fjalor...

----------


## Leonso

E shkarkuam fjalorin por cili  na shpjegon si perdoret

----------


## BB_ose_bb

> ...ka shumë pak fjalë...vetëm 40.000 fjalë...


40 mijë fjalë qenkërkan pak???

----------


## BB_ose_bb

BHGod, përgëzime të sinqerta për punën. Shumë vetë nuk arrijnë ta kuptojnë as volumin e saj, as rëndësinë. Mos u merr për ters. Kanë halle të tjera. Por "Bëje të mirën e hidhe në det. Po s'ta diti peshku, ta di deti vetë" thoshin dikur.

----------


## BHGod

Shkarko falas Fjalorin e gjuhës së sotme shqipe, botimi 1980, me disa korrigjime të vogla.

----------

